# How to change routine from pee pads to outside?



## Liza&Vic&Lucky (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi there, 

Lucky is still a little guy, almost 6 months. He has his spot in the house on a pee pad.

Just trying to get him to learn that outside is also ok.

In the mornings I take him outside, right after he wakes up. Actually he eats right away, then I take him out, but he doesn't do anything. Then finally when I bring him back in the house, within 5 mins he has done #1 and #2 on the pee pad.

Should I take one of the used pee pads outside (backyard) so he can smell it?

Its difficult, cos its winter now, and he gets cold, even with boots and jackets on - maybe its just too cold for him that all he thinks about is getting in the house and forgets about #1 or #2?

any comments?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Harder if cold & especially no grass😖. Mine is pee pad here @ home. Mine went outside but had other dogs to show him @ that time.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I trained mine to go outside from the beginning, now with our horrible winters I wish I would have used some kind of indoor system instead. I have had no luck getting them to switch their potty methods.


----------



## Liza&Vic&Lucky (Sep 25, 2014)

Hopefully the spring is around the corner!


----------



## Kolby's Mom (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a side porch where I let out my dogs, I moved the pee pad on the porch for a week or so then moved it in the grass the following week and she caught on!! Good luck, but it is nice to know they don't have to hold it if you are gone for awhile.


----------



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

I had to switch to potty pads with the colder weather bc the dogs refused to go out when it got darker and colder. I am thinking that I may need to go back to a bit of crate training to get them to go outside again. Basically, I will put them in their crate to sleep and then first thing in the morning, I take them right from their crate to outside. Sometimes I put a potty pad outside, but they usually need to relieve themselves after the night in their crate. Potty pads get to be expensive!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I took a pad out once to give Georgie the idea and she was going out in no time. She prefers outside now, but will still use the pads when necessary. We go to horse events where the dirt is crazy, so I prefer her to use the pads. She's a bit finicky though, and prefers the pad in the xpen outside. lol.


----------



## Liza&Vic&Lucky (Sep 25, 2014)

taking the used pee pad outside, helped. Lucky got all dressed up boots too, and did #1 and #2 ....hopefully a few more times and the pee pad doesn't have to join us anymore


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Liza&Vic&Lucky said:


> taking the used pee pad outside, helped. Lucky got all dressed up boots too, and did #1 and #2 ....hopefully a few more times and the pee pad doesn't have to join us anymore


:aktion033:


----------



## Liza&Vic&Lucky (Sep 25, 2014)

just an update....its working out well for us!


----------

